# More EGGZAMPLES....



## N2TORTS (Sep 5, 2011)

More eggzamples ....'
















JD~


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW!  i love watching little life forms come out of little eggs... life can amaze me sometimes


----------



## dmmj (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it me or is that yolk sac abnormally large?


----------



## jackrat (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats,JD!!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 6, 2011)

always cool to see...


----------



## dbsneed69 (Sep 6, 2011)

I never get tired of the egg hatching pictures.


----------



## Tccarolina (Sep 6, 2011)

Is that little guy alive? Do redfoots normally have so much extra room in their shells like that? Either way, cool shots!

Steve


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 6, 2011)

Super cool!


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 6, 2011)

very nice to see! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 6, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, thanks for sharing! I love hatching pics. Is that normal to have that much open room in the egg? Other pics that I see look like the tort fills the whole inside of the egg...


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 10, 2011)

drgnfly2265 said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing! I love hatching pics. Is that normal to have that much open room in the egg? Other pics that I see look like the tort fills the whole inside of the egg...



He did have alot of extra breathing room~ Most of the time the hatchling does fill inside of entire egg...." always something to learn" eh?


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 13, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> WOW!  i love watching little life forms come out of little eggs... life can amaze me sometimes



I agree with you, it is amaze me..


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 13, 2011)

How awesome! I've seen chicks and ducklings hatch and I'm so amazed every time. Would love to watch a little tort hatch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice ! All the best


----------

